# Why does every medication success last only 2 days?



## CutandPaste (Aug 16, 2019)

I dont get it. Every time I try some new medication like Atrantil, charcoal pills, inner deodorants it just gives me this short term relief where I feel in complete state of bliss for such a short time. And when it does work, it doesnt matter how stressed I am that day, what Im thinking about...


----------



## Moyes (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry for that mate. I could say something about mind body connection but I'm not doctor and weary of giving misguided advice. I know stress makes mine worse and would love to believe the benefits of positive mental attitude could help but let's hope others with more knowledge can shed some light.


----------

